
How a Wireless Sensor System in the Busiest City Intersections Can Save Lives - sohkamyung
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/607975/how-a-wireless-sensor-system-in-the-busiest-city-intersections-can-save-lives/
======
sohkamyung
Regarding privacy, this is stated in the article: _Verizon also counts the
number of cars and bikes that run red lights, but the city [Boston] has
pledged not to use the information to issue tickets or enforce traffic laws.
Verizon says it erases its video data after seven days and does not keep any
records linked to individual people or vehicles._

